# Moving a table frame.



## Coolrc_04 (Jan 5, 2016)

hello uber community,
I have recently bought a used dining table set. I managed to move chairs and table glass top in my car but need help in moving table frame. Location is a km away. Can i use an Uber XL to move table frame? If yes, can i text/call uber driver before requesting an uber? Thanks


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

First I would take measurements. How did you get the table? The legs might come off and there might be a leaf in the center where you can shorten the length of the table. Someone here might know what vehicle with that intel will fit so you know which vehicle you need. I'd go with a Home Depot pickup, a Zip Car van, U-Haul over the Super route. Include a pic in your reply.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Coolrc_04 said:


> hello uber community,
> Can i use an Uber XL to move table frame? If yes, can i text/call uber driver before requesting an uber? Thanks


No you can not use UberXL for moving a table frame. You will need to find a truck for this.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I am not a moving service. I would not do it. I also would not want the responsibility if something broke and I don't think the ride share company would cover damage either.

Go to Home Depot or Lowes and get one of their trucks it is usually pretty cheap as long as you have it for an hour or so.

You could also go to UHaul and rent a truck.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tip $20 up front


----------



## E85350z (Nov 9, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Tip $20 up front


This. If I was asked and offered a tip up front I would consider. Otherwise I would cancel the ride.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah offer a tip and don't do it during a busy time such as rush hour


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn. These people are getting cheaper and cheaper all while finding new ways to offload shit work to people for like $10


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LOL. I once had a guy present curbside for a Lyft Line ride (not even regular, private, Lyft) with a mattress folded over and bungee strapped to a hand cart. "I'm not going far", he said.

I was driving a Camry, and already had a Line rider in the vehicle on the shared trip. Where he thought he would put his mattress is anyone's guess.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LOL. I once had a guy present curbside for a Lyft Line ride (not even regular, private, Lyft) with a mattress folded over and bungee strapped to a hand cart. "I'm not going far", he said.
> 
> I was driving a Camry, and already had a Line rider in the vehicle on the shared trip. Where he thought he would put his mattress is anyone's guess.


Lol


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LOL. I once had a guy present curbside for a Lyft Line ride (not even regular, private, Lyft) with a mattress folded over and bungee strapped to a hand cart. "I'm not going far", he said.
> 
> I was driving a Camry, and already had a Line rider in the vehicle on the shared trip. Where he thought he would put his mattress is anyone's guess.


Unbelievable!

On the same early Saturday a.m. I had a pax request Lyft Plus so he may be able to break down his bike and catch a 12 mile ride out of the city. 2nd pax requested a .4 mile ride (no destination entered) to a storage facility to take a course of bulky items. He was apologetic and said he would tip high. Minimum fare was $4 and he tipped $10....I did not complain. Generous considering his car had broken down the day before.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coolrc_04 said:


> hello uber community,
> I have recently bought a used dining table set. I managed to move chairs and table glass top in my car but need help in moving table frame. Location is a km away. Can i use an Uber XL to move table frame? If yes, can i text/call uber driver before requesting an uber? Thanks


There are many people who post on Craigslist that they will pick up furniture etc. with their truck/van. Usually about $40 or $50 where I am (Houston area).


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Coolrc_04 said:


> hello uber community,
> I have recently bought a used dining table set. I managed to move chairs and table glass top in my car but need help in moving table frame. Location is a km away. Can i use an Uber XL to move table frame? If yes, can i text/call uber driver before requesting an uber? Thanks


Not a chance. Uber is a livery company, not a freight company. You need to rent a truck or call a moving company. Please don't call an Uber driver for this. That'd just be gauche.


----------

